# FET @ The Lister - Advice please



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

this is my 1st post after our 1st round of partner - Partner egg sharing cycle in June ended in a miscarriage at 5 weeks. It has taken me this long to post again as i found it very traumatic. 

We have 3 day 5 Blasto frozen. 
I am all clued up on IVF/IUI etc but when it comes to FET I have no clue! 

So if anyone is at The Lister or going through this can they let me know the in's and out's please. 

FET will be medicated. 

Thank you in advance 

Becki and Charlie 
x


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi there.
Sorry to hear that your last treatment ended with a miscarriage :-(
I have just done a natural FET at the Lister.. I say natural but it included an hcg jab and cyclogest... So I guess 
part-part??!
Anyway, I found the whole thing much less stressful than the previous isci tx... (although I did have to have 5 scans as it was a long cycle - hence the eventual hcg to get things moving!)
As you will see from my sig. I got a bfp!
If you want to know any specifics.. Happy to help!
Fingers crossed for you both!
X


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Becki and charlie,
Sorry to hear about your previous experience, but glad to hear you are now wanting to embark on a FET cycle. 
I'm part way through a medicated FET at Lister, having received eggs through the egg share scheme. The FET cycle is far more relaxing as there is obviously no need to synchronise between donor and recipient, so everything goes at your own pace and you can start anytime you want to.
Having already sourced my drugs, I basically rang the OD nurses at Lister on the first day of my period, started Synarel nose spray that day for a week, went for a scan to check my lining was thin, went on to progynova 3 times per day for 10 days and then went back today to check my lining had thickened. Unfortunately, my lining is too thin and I need to up my oestrogen drugs, but once my lining is ok I will then be continuing with progynova and adding in cyclogest, defrosting the embryos and having transfer a few days later. It's so simple, and even though I've had bad news today re the lining, it's not a problem as I can just go at my own speed. The other good news is that the drugs have very few side effects.....just a bit of tiredness.
I hope this helps...ask away if you need to know anything else and best of luck xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Joan71 and Princess79, 

We are embarking on this Journey around end of January, I do not have natural cycles so I will need to bring on my period, So I am to Email Lister today and ask what process I shall take, I.e take the pill for the next few months and then call when AF shows, or to take the other pill before our cycle! 

Nothing is ever straight forward a! But feeling a bit blurrrr about it all as i have been threw the mill (like most of us on here) and feel a bit deflated! Im sucha drama queen! 

Anyway Good luck to you both! and would love to hear how things turn out for you both. 

Thank you again.

Becki and Charlie xx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Charlie and Bec,

So sorry to hear about your experience. 

Me and my DP were similarly thrown in at the deep end with FET. I had read up on everything to do with IVF, but when ours failed and we moved to FET I was over-emotional, hormonal and clueless! Not a good combination. 

We're now about to start a medicated round at the end of this month. Following a horrible month after our IVF failed, I now feel a lot more positive about this FET. It all seems more relaxed, as there are fewer drugs involved and no injections. I'll be taking progynova and then cyclogest.

I hope all goes well for you. Keep in touch,

Annie x


----------

